# Mounties slain.



## Nonskimmer (Mar 4, 2005)

They didn't quite get their man this time, I'm afraid.  
Here's to ya, fellas. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4317341.stm
What makes it strange is that the RCMP are usually much better prepared than this! Something went very wrong here!

From top: Const. Anthony Gordon, Const. Lionide Johnston, Const. Brock Myrol, Const. Peter Shiemann

May they rest in peace.


----------



## reddragon (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear this has happened.


----------



## trackend (Mar 5, 2005)

Thats a shame Skimm
There,s some odd sods around these days
So what if they found some crack or heroin its not worth killiing the police then shooting yourself. he must have been high or something.
It all seems so pointless. There was a 14 year old this week in the UK getting sentenced for Killing a guy in a pizza takeaway because he refused to give the kid a discount pizza as the special offer had ended earlier that day. The worlds gone bloody mad


----------



## Crazy (Mar 6, 2005)

In Scotland, a man was sentenced for shooting and killing a two-year old with an airgun. He had shot it from his backyard and through the window of a nearby house. He also shot one of the police officers who responded. The officer was not hurt.


The world IS bloody mad


----------



## Maestro (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah... that's getting really mad. Not only for killing, there is also sexual abuses.

Unfortunately, our justice (in Canada (or at least, in Québec)) is corrupted. I don't know if you heard about that, but in December 2001 (or 2002, can't remember) the Québec City Police Department arrested famous peoples for "using" a teenage (12-17 years old) prostitutes network led by the "Wolfpack" (a street gang). A couple of weeks later, they arrested the members of the "Wolfpack". The operation was called "Opération Scorpion".

What they didn't told us, is that the police had a licence for spying those f*ckers for 60 days BUT, for an "unknown" reason, they stopped after 30 days.

If we "search deeper", we see that the users of the network (Robert Gillet (a radio DJ) and Jacques Racine (a famous pharmacist) (to only name those few)) were very close to the City's mayor (Jean-Paul Lallier). We also see that many other famous peoples (like two humorists and a 60s-70s politician from the Parti Québécois (still working, by the way)) were accused (but not arrested) by the police but were NOT charged by the Ex-Minister of Justice Marc Bellemare.

Moreover, their names were given in Court but the judge ordered the news to NOT publish their names.

Like if it was not enough, we have evidences that the Ex-Minister of Justice's daughter was dancing in clubs held by an other criminalised gang. She used the nickname of "Wendy".

I'll end by saying that famous quote from André Arthur, a radio DJ : "Do you believe in chance ? If so go to the casino..."


----------



## Maestro (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh, I forgot : the members of the Wolfpack got between 6 months and 2 years of prison while the network users got community work.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

I remember something about that. It wasn't in the news for very long, though. At least not around here.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah... That's generally what's happen with that kind of thing...

By the way, the judge added some charges of sexual aggression on many of the users as well as on some of the pimps.

And a funny fact (or sad, that's as you wish) : some of the charged users were not judged yet. Thanks to our _good_ justice.  

Anyway... End of the political part.


----------

